# Snails



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone have a tank overrun by snails? I need small snails for my figure 8s. I have a snail tank but it takes a while for them to reproduce. In the Toronto or Mississauga area. Thanks.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ditto....need snails here as well. I'm running very low on snails for my dwarf puffer. 

1cm or less preferred or I'll take the bunch and sort them from breeders to feeders.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*Got a few*

Pm me for details. Pick up is at kennedy and 401 area.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

i've got hundreds. any idea how to get them out of the gravel quickly as opposed to manually picking them out?


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

they're on the gravel? i guess use a turkey baster lol where are you located?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

pick up downtown m5v 3y4
I can get you at least 50 right now.
pm me for details


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm in mississauga. the snails spend most of their time burrowing in the gravel.


----------



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

*snails*

picture attatched, some kind of trumpet snail?


----------

